# Plant ID please help



## nbnserge (Feb 5, 2008)

Hello
Please help to identify this plant.
I have this one in my aquarium for several years... grows very slowly


----------



## KatjaT (Dec 7, 2007)

_Crassula helmsii_ maybe


----------

